# Fountian Pen Info



## RDH79 (Apr 28, 2009)

Is there any reading material about fountain pens?With the different nib sizes and information like that. I willcheck the library tomorrow if I can. I have made  a couple but know nothing about them.   I am going to start making some to sell and will fell more comfortable knowing a little about them.Thanks Rich H.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 28, 2009)

Rich , Lou (DCBluesman) is the foremost authority here on the forums when it comes to fountain pens and he has a bunch of articles called "Behind the Nib" in the library . I think that would be the best place to start . You could also PM him with any questions that you can't find the answers to in the library .


----------



## george (Apr 29, 2009)

Try some search in google or other search machine; lots of material to read ...


----------



## PTJeff (Apr 29, 2009)

Richards ( http://www.richardspens.com/ ) is also a great place to blind yourself with reading.


----------



## Dan_F (May 6, 2009)

Don't forget the Fountain Pen Network.

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/

Dan


----------

